# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme me tastieren e laptopit

## auiu

Perhsendetje!

Vura re se disa nga butonat e lap topit nuk punojne fare ndersa disa te tjera kur i shtyp kryejne funksion tjeter nga ca kryenin me pare.
Si mund ta rregulloj

----------


## driniluka

> Perhsendetje!
> 
> Vura re se disa nga butonat e lap topit nuk punojne fare ndersa disa te tjera kur i shtyp kryejne funksion tjeter nga ca kryenin me pare.
> Si mund ta rregulloj


Provo te futesh ne safe mode per te pare nese i njejti problem

----------


## auiu

provova,bera dhe scanim por pa rezultat

----------


## Akuamarini

> provova,bera dhe scanim por pa rezultat


provo kete linkun.http://www.bsocialshine.com/2017/01/...ing-issue.html

----------


## auiu

I kisha provuar edhe keto metoda por nuk funksionon.
Me ca po lexoj ne internet mund te jete demtuar ribbon cable i tastieres dhe ndoshta duhet zevendesuar.

----------

